# I like GRR Tours, now looking for 2 truck Shay!



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

My wife saw a 2 truck Shay on a recent garden railroad tour and now she wants one. She really liked the action of a geared loco. 
I know the 38 ton Shay was Bachmanns second out Shay, at least I think so. I checked several on line stores and only found the 3 truck Shays.
Were there many problems with the 38 ton 2 truck Shays?
When did they come out? Are they still available?

The 3 truck Shay is a little more than what she wants to spend but if the 2 truck had problems, she might consider one. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Ward

There have been 3 runs of 2 truck shays from B'mann. The first two batches of 5000 each were done in the very late 90s ... these are shays with plastic trucks and the first importation of the first batch had imperfections in the plastic which caused the trucks to crack and disintegrate. The balance of the first and second runs of shays from 10 years ago ran generally fairly well but the trucks have not been really robust. When B'mann brought out the third run (more on that in a moment) they also made available diecast trucks as a replacement part. Shays from the early runs should go on the secondary market for about $200 but you should automaticly figure in about $130 for the replacement trucks.

B'mann recently (about 2005-06) brought out a third run of 5000 of the 2 truck shays, this time with metal trucks. These have been relatively trouble free. A few dealers may still have old stock and of course they are available on the secondary market. You can expect to pay a dealer about $375 or more while a used version might be had for about $300.

The 3 truck shay also uses the diecast trucks and again are relatively trouble free. They are of course much bigger than the 2 truck version. If the smaller loco is what you want, a bit of searching will turn one up.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug, I was under the impression that the trucks of the first and second runs had slightly different tucks, identifiable by the number of screws on the bottom of the truck. The first run had 8 screws, and the second run 6 screws, and the 6 screw trucks were somewhat more reliable. 

Does that jive with your understanding? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I was lookng for a two truck a few months ago. 

I didn't do a completely exhaustive search but the only place that I found them online was Trainworld, and after a series of emails they told me they only had the Oregon oil bunker in stock. None of the other half dozen or so suppliers responded to emails. Since then GR ads for the two truck have disapeared so I think they are pretty much sold out. 

Trainworld still lists all the roadnames as available - give them a call. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By wigginsn on 16 Oct 2009 01:16 AM 
I was lookng for a two truck a few months ago. 

I didn't do a completely exhaustive search but the only place that I found them online was Trainworld, and after a series of emails they told me they only had the Oregon oil bunker in stock. None of the other half dozen or so suppliers responded to emails. Since then GR ads for the two truck have disapeared so I think they are pretty much sold out. 

Trainworld still lists all the roadnames as available - give them a call. 

Cheers 
Neil 

Any Shay is a whole lot better than no Shay. That's why black paint is readily available in most places.....









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

The very first shays to be imported did indeed have trucks with 8 screws and the plastic in these is particularly prone to disintegration. B'mann has not publicly stated the differences between the 8 screw trucks and the 6 screw trucks but I have been led to believe that something like 1200 (it could be much higher) of the very bad 8 screw trucked shays were made.

The second run of 5000 plus likely the balance of the first run were of the 6 screw truck variety. These trucks have had a much better record in service but again, they are not perfect and will eventually require attention.

I have three of the 6 screw plastic truck variety of shay. All have given good service for many years - two in particular have been in my possession for the better part of 10 years now and received thrust washer installs from Dave Goodson when new. I have not needed to replace the trucks yet and am keeping my fingers crossed though I certainly do not expect the trucks to last indefinitely.

In addition to the three B'mann shays I have 2 Accucraft live steam shays. I agree completely with my friend o'er 'ome TAC Foley in saying one can never have too many shays!

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Doug, that really helps clarify the info. I don't remember now if I had the 8 or 6 screw version, I sent the trucks to Captn Bill... I put the new metal trucks on after getting them for a great price, $105. Doug Arnold now has my shay, giving it a better home than I did, I just did not run my NG stuff. I do miss it, and my wife asked where it was the other day. 

It was my first "good" G scale loco, bought before I even had track. When I sold it, all the extra parts were still in the original, unopened plastic bag. 

I think it's a great loco, and maybe one day, something will snap and I will go NG. 

Again, thanks for the data. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Doing ATSF I do not for see you ever going back to NG or a Shay.







Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Greg is just waiting on Uncle Lewis to bring one out in 1/29th scale.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a two truck shay on ebay now. With 17 hrs to go. Good luck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a 3 truck Shay new in the box for $425.00 with free shipping 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-82498-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item1c0d01402a 

You don't have to worry about what truck this one has


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found a second two truck shay with sound on ebay


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 16 Oct 2009 03:04 AM 
Posted By wigginsn on 16 Oct 2009 01:16 AM 
I was lookng for a two truck a few months ago. 

I didn't do a completely exhaustive search but the only place that I found them online was Trainworld, and after a series of emails they told me they only had the Oregon oil bunker in stock. None of the other half dozen or so suppliers responded to emails. Since then GR ads for the two truck have disapeared so I think they are pretty much sold out. 

Trainworld still lists all the roadnames as available - give them a call. 

Cheers 
Neil 

Any Shay is a whole lot better than no Shay. That's why black paint is readily available in most places.....









tac
www.ovgrs.org

And I happily parted with some hard earned scheckels..









But unhappily parted with some more when the tax man snapped me for our version of your VAT, tho at 12.5% is a tad less than yours I understand.









Cheers
Neil


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

As I recall, the 6-screw trucks also have 8 screws, its just that two are not exposed and don't need to be removed to remove the sservice covers.

I have the second-run with the 6-screw trucks and they cracked multiple times and disintegrated on me. I sent the engine to B'mann, who promptly replaced them with cracked trucks. Every time I try to service the engine, more stuff breaks so it doesn't get run much.

I think that the problem was that I used the specified B'mann lubricants and I think their own grease attacks their plastics. Maybe if I had used LaBelle or such, I never would have had these problems.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Correct on the screw deal. 

Their greases are actually fine, the plastic was crap. If you buy the new metal replacement trucks your problems will be over there. Be sure to go over the tips on George's site, and also I think I have some from TOC on mine, under MOTIVE POWER...BACHMANN..SHAY.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, Doug and everyone else! This is what I was looking for. The wife likes to see what she is buying so I will be calling a few tri-state train stores and if I find one we will go on a day trip. 
Now I know what to look for.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a new 38 Ton Shay and they say it has metal trucks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-38-Ton...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item20adbcb769 

$360.00 buy it now


----------

